# WTH is wrong with Uber for rejecting temporary driver license?



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

First I tried to take photo to upload temporary DL to Uber Driver app account and it said pending. Then it got rejected due to "poor image quality".

Then I tried to use a scanner to scan the temporary DL for better image quality to re-upload to Uber Driver app account. Rejected for the same reason.

The problem is, the temporary DL is only on paper and I won't be receiving the official DL until about 6 weeks later.

Does Uber look down on temporary driver license as taboo regardless of its legitimacy, especially on paper? Does Uber enjoy making contractors suffer because of this inconvenience?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> First I tried to take photo to upload temporary DL to Uber Driver app account and it said pending. Then it got rejected due to "poor image quality".
> 
> Then I tried to use a scanner to scan the temporary DL for better image quality to re-upload to Uber Driver app account. Rejected for the same reason.
> 
> ...


Take it to a greenlight hub. If that's the only issue you'll be driving in no time


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

I had a similiar problem with Uber about my insurance. They wouldn't accept insurance card becuase although I'm on the policy I wasn't on the insurance card. It was a simple but tedious fix. Call support and explain the situation. Theres actually a different department that can override your particular problem. Just like they did mine.

It makes me sad to think about what this poor guy is going to go through being an uber drive!


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Take it to a greenlight hub. If that's the only issue you'll be driving in no time


45 miles to a capital city for this to resolve such a little matter, and I rarely visit that city....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> 45 miles to a capital city for this to resolve such a little matter, and I rarely visit that city....


Ok well you could wait 6 weeks for the liscense to come in the mail.
Just so ya know you are going to need to go somewhere that the population density is higher to get many rides.
Oh by the way try to make sure the passengers know about the disability 
I've read a post on here that someone was reported as impaired because their speach wasn't perfect.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ok well you could wait 6 weeks for the liscense to come in the mail.
> Just so ya know you are going to need to go somewhere that the population density is higher to get many rides.
> Oh by the way try to make sure the passengers know about the disability
> I've read a post on here that someone was reported as impaired because their speach wasn't perfect.


I already toggled the advisement of my disability on Uber Driver app. Thanks for the advice anyway.

I only work for Uber Eats in the meantime. McDonald's uses Uber Eats. If I could afford a fancier new year model Ford Focus I would work as the rideshare driver.

Where I live, it is a midsize city with the internationally famous university and regional airport, so the only thing missing is the late model car type manufactured after, say, 2006, that is required by TOS.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

What's up with a temp license? Can't you walk into a dmv and walk out with a permanent license?

Wouldn't it be great if uber only accepted real id licenses?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DeafUberDriver said:


> _*1. Does Uber look down on temporary driver license as taboo regardless of its legitimacy, especially on paper?*_
> 
> *2. Does Uber enjoy making contractors suffer because of this inconvenience?*


 1 & 2: YES,
considering the Oversupply of drivers
with hundreds more signing up Everyday.

Reminder: Uber really doesn't need nor want you
you're Not an employee and Uber ain't your employer


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

njn said:


> What's up with a temp license? Can't you walk into a dmv and walk out with a permanent license?
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if uber only accepted real id licenses?


Probably the same as Ohio. With the new licenses you get a paper then the new verified license comes in the mail. They said it could take six weeks, I had mine in two.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> 1 & 2: YES,
> considering the Oversupply of drivers
> with hundreds more signing up Everyday.
> 
> ...


But there will always be @Cold Fusion reminding everyone when they get too laxed &#128536;.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DeafUberDriver said:


> 45 miles to a capital city for this to resolve such a little matter, and I rarely visit that city....


Wait 6 weeks then.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> 45 miles to a capital city for this to resolve such a little matter, and I rarely visit that city....


You will be driving as long when you are online. Wilt now and save yourself the trouble. One more effort-hating Uber driver on the way. It is not unusual for temp license to be turned down. You can not fly on a commercial airline. If you get approved you can use destination filter on your way home and make some money.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Get organized...have this done far in advance of expiration then you have np...duh


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Dude, consider it a sign. Don't drive for Uber....just think about that.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Just renewed my license in California today with Real ID. Was told I'd get it in the mail in 2 to 3 weeks. My suggestion is to renew as soon as possible so that this does not become an issue.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

njn said:


> What's up with a temp license? Can't you walk into a dmv and walk out with a permanent license?
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if uber only accepted real id licenses?


Here in Minnesota it can take four months for your permanent license to arrive.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Update. I scanned in a new and updated permanent driver license, and frigging scum kept rejecting my submitted scan of a new DL, stating "poor image quality". 

WTF is wrong with Uber? Moronic outsourced Indian support is the problem?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


DeafUberDriver said:


> Moronic outsourced*................*support is the problem?


*A:* Yes.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.

I find it curious that F*ub*a*r* will not accept a temporary driver's licence. It will accept a temporary registration and paper plates on the car. Local regulation here requires that a TNC vehicle carry plates from the District of Columbia, the State of Maryland or the Commonwealth of Virginia in order to work in the District of Columbia, but, both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* honour that regulation more in its breech than its keeping.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DeafUberDriver said:


> Update. I scanned in a new and updated permanent driver license, and frigging scum kept rejecting my submitted scan of a new DL, stating "poor image quality".
> 
> WTF is wrong with Uber? Moronic outsourced Indian support is the problem?


If you ran a company with an Oversupply of disposable nonemployee drivers,
you too wouldn't lift a finger to assist newbie onboarding.

Your focus, and dollars spent would be to Serve & Protect your paying customers, the passengers


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> Update. I scanned in a new and updated permanent driver license, and frigging scum kept rejecting my submitted scan of a new DL, stating "poor image quality".
> 
> WTF is wrong with Uber? Moronic outsourced Indian support is the problem?


Scanned?? 
That may be the file type 
Just take a picture of it w 
the phone and upload that


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> First I tried to take photo to upload temporary DL to Uber Driver app account and it said pending. Then it got rejected due to "poor image quality".
> 
> Then I tried to use a scanner to scan the temporary DL for better image quality to re-upload to Uber Driver app account. Rejected for the same reason.
> 
> ...


Go to the hub


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Resolved. It appears the very image scan they reject for "poor image quality" claim ("out of focus") is because the image looks too sharp. So I adjusted the exact same scan to a slight blur for better image look using an online image editing program and re-uploaded it. It passed the test. Following this, I am back on Uber Driver app as allowed.

Damn the nittypicky Indian outsourced support.



alvarezca said:


> Go to the hub


Not possible. I actually tried to go to where the hub is in the big city, and the office no exists according to the onsite police officer who serves as a security guard. Uber is cheap when it comes to fewer selective physical hubs.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Scanned??
> That may be the file type
> Just take a picture of it w
> the phone and upload that


I tried that and they rejected it for being "out of focus". So I submitted the scanned image and they rejected it for the same ridiculous reason (it looks too sharp). Outsourced Indian support is stupid.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

DeafUberDriver said:


> 45 miles to a capital city for this to resolve such a little matter, and I rarely visit that city....


If its such a "little matter" why are you here trying to fix it. Sounds like you already know what to do to resolve(green light hub 45 miles away) but don't want to or are too lazy. If this was important to you, you would do what it takes to resolve it. I can tell already you will fail miserably driving uber eats ( or any self employed job) because you lack the drive(no pun intended)and motivation to be successful. Even with those attributes uber makes things difficult. You are better off working at McD's and trying to convince them you should be making$15/hr. My money is on you leaving the platform in less time than it takes to get your actual license. Good luck.


----------

